# Cup or mug



## GEOFF HURST (Dec 2, 2019)

Sage do not state whether there is space for a mug on any of their machines. Info is need for this prior to purchase.

Geoff


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

which machine are you looking at?


----------



## GEOFF HURST (Dec 2, 2019)

SAGE SES920, SES878BTR, and SES880BSS

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There's a fair bit of room under there, I'd say a normal kitchen mug would fit fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

